# MTD Yard Machine stalling



## drps517 (Nov 10, 2010)

I have an MTD Yard Machine, about 7 years old, OHV 17.5. It always starts fine, but after running for about ten minutes it starts choking and dies. I can start it again using the choke but it will only keep running at the slowest speed. Frustrating. I've tried new air filter, gas filter, no luck. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

There are two things to check.First,check the main jet,to see if it's plugged.Next,if that doesn't work,is to check the timing key,and see if it's bad.Any mark,deep enough to catch your fingernail,will cause problems.I think,to be safe,I would also check the fuel line,to make sure it isn't collapsing,inside,or plugging up.The ethanol,in today's fuel,destroys the fuel line,from inside,over time.Also, blow back through the line,and listen for the sound in the fuel tank,in case IT"S getting plugged.Let us know.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Start by cleaning the carb - as mentioned, change the fuel lines out - having to use the choke is a good sign some debris has gotten into the carb.


----------

